# 10 days in Alaska 2018



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Caught my first King Salmon in Alaska
Flew into Anchorage on Thursday afternoon.
Friday woke up super early and fished the Big Su river north of Anchorage. 
Limit of huge silver salmon. All the pinks and Chums you did not want to catchâ€¦â€¦River was full of them.

Kodiak Island â€“ Friday night left on a 8pm flight from Anchorage Sat woke at 4am for a charter trip offshore. Very rough seas and huge huge rollers. No chumming but my wife was sick. Limited on Black rockfish, Yellow eye with 1 nice Halibut. Several big silvers to round off the ice chest. Not a slam fest but meat in the boat due to the rough weather.
Sunday and Monday fished the road system rivers. Only Pinks but had a great time. You could walk on the fish. I fished with a fly rod with incredible action. Rapids, Strong runs, Bears Etc.
Buskin River
Russian River
Olds River
American river
Salonie Creek

Anchorage - Flew back from Kodiak Stayed in Town Tues, Wed and Thurs and fished the rivers
Kenai/Russian â€“ Limits of Red Salmon
Resurrection, Hope AK â€“ Limits of Silver with all the pinks you could walk literally.
Ship Creek, Downtown Anchorage â€“ Silvers and filled with fish

Homer, Alaska â€“ Left Thur late afternoon and drove 200miles. Saw about 8 moose on the hwy.
The scenery on this trip could make a grown man cry!!!!
Woke 4am Friday for a charter trip with Driftwood charters. First class operation.
Filled the boat with Limits of everything. Rockfish, Halibut and Silver Salmon. The silvers were 15lb each and all poles with fish on. Same with Halibut, drop 4 poles and fish on.
I did catch the only King at about 15lbs. Not a giant but a King.

Sat-Sun, they were catching limits of Silver Salmon in 1-2hrs on the beach both days. I had enough fish and spent the rest of the trip as a tourist.

Came home with 3 â€“ 50lb boxes of fish. Excited about the 2 limits of black rock fish. 

All the river fishing was self guided. Kind of scary fishing by yourself with all the bears. My wife did join me on some of the rivers. I can out run her!!!!!
The 2 boats were with guide services.

Homer Alaska pics below

Canâ€™t wait till next year!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

The big su River north of Anchorage


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Resurrection River, Hope Alaska


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Russian River Red Salmon - My limit and the guy next to me.
A lot of Bears â€¦.. A lot of Bears


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

That's a cool trip!

Co-worker went earlier in the summer...no flat fish, but they got the Salmon...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Fantastic trip !!! Thanks for sharing these photos ! :cheers:


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Gofish2day said:


> â€¦.
> Canâ€™t wait till next year!


My feelings exactly every time I'm lucky enough to be there.

I hope you packed the king separately so you can tell how it tastes compared to the reds and silver...personally I think its great!

Very cool on the rockfish!

The bears on Kodiak are no kidding the largest in the World! Only a fool wouldn't respect their presence.

First time I heard that "I can out run you joke" was on a remote stream in Glacier Bay. It was not funny then. We were contemplating what to do after stripping down in prep for the approach of a big mama protecting her pair of cubs. The 20 something with me said those chilling words "all I have to do is outrun you" and it was stunning, delivered with perfection!

We later laughed hard at it but at the time it was very scary.

Great report.

I'm curious if you heard anyone discussing the declining king salmon run?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great fish and pictures, Karl...but, why didn't you get just one of those bears, to pose, for a picture??? But, kidding aside, a trip of a lifetime!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Great report and pictures. We hope to go back to Alaska one more time.



Did ya'll see that show "I Was Prey". Couple of mountain climbers, one was attacked by a grizzly. Chewed his leg pretty bad. Boot filled with blood. No thanks.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Great Write up and pic... Thx for sharing


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Awesome report Karl wtg


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

You were blessed


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

One of the best and most jealousy-inducing threads ever! We almost went there last week in Aug but decided not to. I've been there twice but limited success both times. Kenai for a week and a flyout to Wolverine creek in 2014. 


My next trip I hope will be to fish with Mark Glassmaker on the Kenai for reds and those giant rainbows. I know the bows are release only but I would release a 30 inch rainbow--hard to believe they are that big!


Talked to a guy in Homer that fished with him--showed me pics of a 32 in rainbow he caught the day before.


Thanks for the post and pics!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Iâ€™m here now! Thanks for answering all of my questions Karl!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantastic Karl.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome, I'm so jealous.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice trip!!!!!


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. It is a great place.
WOW Boom nice pic of the Glacier out the plane. Driving and flying there is just fantastic.
Meadow lark, they did package the king separate. My favorite is the Red Salmon but we will see. The kings are in serious decline there. I have gone for the past 4 years and have not even fished for them in the rivers. All Day and maybe catch 1. This year the Kenai was closed to Kings and now Reds. The past flow of reds at the end of July have been millions. The Russian was still open with good numbers.
One secret I learned last year was a big charge of Salmon always comes up the rivers at Daylight. I woke many morning at 3am to be on the water by 4:30am to 5am. That was my secret to success on this trip. Trouble is so do the bears.....

I was walking back up the Russian and a guy coming down stated there was a bear up there about 500ft he said. I stayed and fished a while longer.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Did you take a gun?


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

boom! said:


> Iâ€™m here now! Thanks for answering all of my questions Karl!


Where were your pics taken. My wife and I landed on MT McKinley(Denali) in 2012 at about the 8000 ft level and followed a glacier out on our way back to Talkeetna.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

No gun. Its too much a problem on the airplane. I purchased bear spray last year but with so much flying, I could not take it on the plane. I would take my chances with the bears anytime. I would not stand in the Hood at a corner street. Sure to get mauled or beaten there.
Usually in the Kenai/Russian river there are people around. Even during the week. The Self pics on the previous page was a Wed and there was no one on the resurrection river fishing with me. You could walk on the pink salmon with all their back sticking out the water. Perfect Bear attractant. It was pretty scary.
On the big Su three guys walked down river past me. They all had bells hanging from their packs. Sounded like jingle bells coming thru the woods.
wwind3 - you landed on a glacier and walked out. That takes guts there.
4 years ago I visited Denali and Talkeetna. It was on the bucket list. This years bucket list was Kodiak Island.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> No gun. Its too much a problem on the airplane. I purchased bear spray last year but with so much flying, I could not take it on the plane. I would take my chances with the bears anytime. I would not stand in the Hood at a corner street. Sure to get mauled or beaten there.
> wwind3 - you landed on a glacier and walked out. That takes guts there.
> 4 years ago I visited Denali and Talkeetna. It was on the bucket list. This years bucket list was Kodiak Island.


 Ha----we flew down the glacier in that cool plane--I got to fly right seat.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

Awesome pictures and writeup! I lived up there 20 yrs, best years of my life but I do not miss the winters!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

wwind3 said:


> Where were your pics taken. My wife and I landed on MT McKinley(Denali) in 2012 at about the 8000 ft level and followed a glacier out on our way back to Talkeetna.


Not sure of the name, but it was a half dozen miles east of Big River Lakes.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

My wife keeps saying we need to move there but I don't know if I could find a 25-30 year old Blond, Brunet or Red head to live with us thru the winter. 
Very Dark Lonely Months between Dec and April.
Married for 33 years!!


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Thank you for sharing, just made it a new bucketlist goal! Amazing memories for sure!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Gofish2day said:


> My wife keeps saying we need to move there but I don't know if I could find a 25-30 year old Blond, Brunet or Red head to live with us thru the winter.
> Very Dark Lonely Months between Dec and April.
> Married for 33 years!!


LOL. I'd move there in a heart beat...in fact at one time planned to spend my retirement there but things change.

50 years married and if she ever once said to move there I wouldn't have hesitated.


----------

